# [RISOLTO]problema xorg-x11

## simone-27

Allora ho riscontrato il seguente problema installando xorg-x11. Ho seguito questa guida (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xorg-config.xml), sono arrivato a configurare xorg.conf dando

```
xorgconfig
```

e in seguito dando il comando

```
Xorg -config /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

da errori del tipo

```
(EE) end of block range 0x1fffffff < begin 0xe0000000

(EE) Failed to load module "vga" (module does not esist, 0)

(EE) No drivers avaible.

Fatal server error:

no screen found
```

grazie in anticipo a chi mi vorra aiutare...Last edited by simone-27 on Mon Feb 26, 2007 8:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## crisandbea

hai abilitato nel kernel il modulo per la tua scheda grafica ???

----------

## richard77

Che scheda video hai?

Posta cosa ti restituisce il comando 

```

grep "VIDEO_CARDS" /etc/make.conf

```

----------

## simone-27

mi restituisce VIDEO_CARDS="nv"....ho una geforce 6200 TurboCache...e non so se ho abilitato nel kernel il modulo...cos avrei dovuto fare?Last edited by simone-27 on Sat Feb 24, 2007 3:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## crisandbea

 *simone-27 wrote:*   

> mi restituisce VIDEO_CARDS="nv"....ho una geforce...e non so se ho abilitato nel kernel il modulo...cos avrei dovuto fare?

 

posta questo 

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep NV
```

 , 

e segui questa guida http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/nvidia-guide.xml

----------

## simone-27

dici di installare i driver nvidia? avevo letto da qualche parte che era meglio cominciare con gli nv, per quello non l ho fatto!!L' output è:

```
CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_SATA_NV=y

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set
```

----------

## crisandbea

 *simone-27 wrote:*   

> dici di installare i driver nvidia? avevo letto da qualche parte che era meglio cominciare con gli nv, per quello non l ho fatto!!L' output è:
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32
> 
> ...

 

segui la guida che ti ho postato prima e vai tranquillo.

----------

## simone-27

ok il kernel è a posto quindi?

----------

## crisandbea

 *simone-27 wrote:*   

> ok il kernel è a posto quindi?

 

segui la guida c'è scritto tutto anke i controlli da fare sul kernel.

ciauz

----------

## simone-27

Allora devo chiedere una cosa...la guida sopra citata dice di impostare questo valore cosi

```
Device Drivers --->

Character devices --->

<*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)
```

ma dando make menuconfig io lo ritrovo cosi

```
Device Drivers --->

Character devices --->

---- /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)
```

e non c'è la possibilita di cambiarlo...perche?cosa devo fare?una volta configurato il kernel è sufficento dare il comando make && make modules_install?grazie...

----------

## noice

per quanto riguardo AGP, devi selezionare il chipset corretto dalla lista che trovi sotto

 *Quote:*   

> ---- /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

  a seconda della tua scheda madre. Solitamente è gia' presente quindi non dovresti fare nulla  :Smile: 

invece per la compilazione del kernel dopo aver dato i comandi make devi copiare l'immagine del kernel in /boot e modificare anche il grub. C'è anche la USE "symlink" che ti potrebbe aiutare..comunque trovi tutto sulla guida  :Wink: 

----------

## simone-27

ho seguito la guida passo passo, ma quando arrivo a dare

```
glxinfo | grep direct
```

mi restituisce

```
Error: unable to open display (null)
```

dove posso aver sbagliato?

----------

## cloc3

 *simone-27 wrote:*   

> Allora devo chiedere una cosa...la guida sopra citata dice di impostare questo valore cosi
> 
> ```
> 
> ...
> ...

 

se usi l'opzione help di menuconfig, trovi alcune spiegazioni.

sul fondo, compaiono queste linee:

```

Depends on: (ALPHA || IA64 || PARISC || PPC || X86) && PCI

...

 Selected by: IOMMU && PCI || FB_I810 && FB && EXPERIMENTAL && PCI && X86_32 || FB_INTEL && FB && EXPERIMENTAL && PCI && X86

```

quelle sono le dipendenze che rendono accessibile o forzano la compilazione del modulo attuale.

Nel tuo caso, il modulo AGP è compilato forzosamente nel kernel.

Prova a dare `cat /usr/src/linux/.config |grep AGP` e ne avrai conferma.

per il tuo errore, cosa dice `eselect opengl list` ?

----------

## simone-27

Allora nonostante l' errore dando startx parte una minina interfaccia grafica (credo sia twm),  dopo aver dato

```
emerge kdebase-startkde
```

e

```
echo "exec startkde" > /.xinitrc
```

dando startx mi da il seguente errore

```
xsetroot: unable to open display ' '

xset: unable to open display ""

xset: unable to open display ""

xset: unable to open display ""

xsetroot: unable to open display ' '

startkde: Starting up...

startkde: Running kpersonalizer...

kwin: cannot connect to X server

kpersonalizer: cannot connect to X server
```

dove può essere il problema?grazie in anticipo...

scusa non avevo visto il post...cmq l' output di cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep AGP é

```
CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set
```

mentre l' output di eselect opengl list è

```
[1] nvidia

[2] xorg-x11
```

----------

## cloc3

AGP è a posto.

eselect da una risposta anomala.

forse non è l'unica causa di errore, ma di certo dovrebbe essere così:

```

cloc3@s939 ~ $ eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia *

  [2]   xorg-x11

```

da root, prova a dare: `eselect opengl set nvidia`

----------

## Scen

Per me non hai configurato la scheda video, in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.

Come lo hai creato questo file di configurazione? Io ti consiglio di utilizzare la procedura guidata tramite

```

xorgconfig

```

----------

## simone-27

Ho controllato ed effettivamente l' output di eselect opengl list è

```
Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia *

  [2]   xorg-x11 
```

il file xorg.conf l' creato con xorgconfig, lo posto cosi puoi darci un occhiata...

```
Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"   # Auto detect

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 64.3

    VertRefresh 76

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "NVIDIA GeForce"

    Driver      "nvidia"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "NVIDIA GeForce"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection
```

Grazie per gli aiuti e per la disponibilita!!Last edited by simone-27 on Mon Feb 26, 2007 2:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Scen

Assicurati che il modulo del kernel per la tua scheda grafica sia abilitato:

```

lsmod | grep nvidia

```

dovrebbe restituirti qualcosa.

Altrimenti caricalo con

```

modprobe -v nvidia

```

Per farlo caricare in automatico ad ogni avvio del sistema, ti consiglio di aggiungere la voce nvidia al file /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6.

Perchè vuoi avviare direttamente KDE? Ti consiglio di utilizzare un login manager, tipo kde-base/kdm.

----------

## Onip

quando si postano file così lunghi sarebbe bene togliere i commenti... Altrimenti è illeggibile

----------

## simone-27

Ecco ho tolto i commenti scusate non ci avevo pensato...comunque dando

```
lsmod | grep nvidia
```

non restituisce niente, invece dopo aver dato

```
modprobe -v nvidia
```

restituisce

```
nvidia                  5431700     0

i2c_core                22271       1       nvidia
```

ma dando

```
exec startkde
```

da lo stesso errore di prima!!

----------

## Scen

 *simone-27 wrote:*   

> Ecco ho tolto i commenti scusate non ci avevo pensato...comunque dando
> 
> ```
> lsmod | grep nvidia
> ```
> ...

 

Ok, basta caricare il modulo (per cui configura il caricamento automatico come spiegato)

 *simone-27 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma dando
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Qui esuliamo dal problema "xorg-x11"  :Rolling Eyes: 

L'aggiunta di exec startkde a ~/.xinitrc devi farla come utente normale, non come root. Inoltre assicurati di aver aggiornato le variabili d'ambiente, dopo aver installato KDE:

```

env-update

source /etc/profile

```

Dopodichè prova con startx

P.S. ti rinnovo il consiglio di utilizzare un login manager  :Wink: 

----------

## simone-27

ma come faccio ad aggiungere exec startkde in /.xinitrc da utente?Mi dice permission denied...comunque cosa intendi per login manager?

----------

## Scen

 *simone-27 wrote:*   

> ma come faccio ad aggiungere exec startkde in /.xinitrc da utente?Mi dice permission denied...

 

 :Question: 

Hai creato un nuovo utente, e gli hai impostato la password?

Effettua il login con quell'utente, e dai il comando

```

echo "exec startkde" > ~/.xinitrc

```

serve per far eseguire in automatico lo script di avvio startkde quando lanci  startx

 *simone-27 wrote:*   

> comunque cosa intendi per login manager?

 

Spiegazione terra terra: un programma grafico che si avvia automaticamente all'avvio del computer, e che gestisce l'autenticazione dell'utente, oppure lo spegnimento/riavvio della macchina.

Immagine esplicativa a caso  :Razz: 

----------

## simone-27

Per il login manager mi sembra una buona idea, e non appena avro fatto andare kde lo installero, ma ho un problema, ho creato l' utente, ho creato la password, ma dando

```
echo "exec startkde" > ~/.xinitrc
```

da quell utente mi da

```
-bash: ~/.xinitrc: Permission denied
```

non ho i permessi necessari per modificarlo evidentemente!!

----------

## Scen

Probabilmente c'è qualcosa che non va nel tuo filesystem, o nelle opzioni di mount delle partizioni. Posta il risultato dei seguenti comandi:

cat /etc/fstab

ls -l /home

mount

Per curiosità: se fai

```

touch .xinitrc

```

ti dà sempre lo stesso errore di permission denied?

----------

## simone-27

cat /etc/fstab restituisce

```
/dev/sda1      /boot      ext2      defaults,noatime   1 2

/dev/sda3      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/sda4      /      ext3      noatime      0 1

/dev/cdrom         /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,user   0 0

proc         /proc      proc      defaults   0 0

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0
```

ls -l /home restituisce

```
total 0
```

mount restituisce

```
/dev/sda4 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime)

proc on /proc type proc (rw)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw)

/dev/sda1 on /boot type ext2 (rw,noatime)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,devmode=0664,devgid=85)
```

e touch .xinitrc restituisce

```
touch: cannot touch '.xinitrc'. Permission denied.
```

grazie del tuo paterno aiuto...

----------

## Scen

Ok, il problema è che, al momento di creare l'utente tramite il comando useradd ti sei dimenticato di passare il parametro -m:

```

 -m     La home directory dell'utente verrà  creata se  non  esiste.   I

              file  contenuti  in  dir_scheletro  saranno  copiati  nella home

              directory se viene usata l'opzione -k, altrimenti verranno usati

              i  file  contenuti  in /etc/skel.  Anche tutte le directory con-

              tenute in dir_scheletro o /etc/skel verranno create  nella  home

              directory  dell'utente.  L'opzione -k à valida solo in congiun-

              zione con l'opzione -m.  Il comportamento predefinito è di  non

              creare la directory e di non copiarvi alcun file.

```

per cui la directory /home/tuonomeutente non è stata creata.

O cancelli e ricrei l'utente (passando anche questo parametro) <-- soluzione migliore

, oppure crei manualmente l'home directory dell'utente:

(eseguire come root, presupponendo il tuo utente si chiami "pippo")

```

cd /home

mkdir pippo

cp -rv /etc/skel/* pippo/

chown -Rv pippo:users

chmod -v 700 pippo

```

----------

## simone-27

ho cancellato l utente e poi l ho ricreato dando

```
adduser -m pippo
```

ma mi da lo stesso identico errore!!non potrebbe essere che quell utente non ha il permesso di accedere a determinati files?

----------

## Scen

Purtroppo qui stiamo sforando dal soggetto del topic, se hai risolto con il problema di xorg aggiungi [RISOLTO] al titolo della discussione, e casomai aprine una di nuova con il nuovo problema.

Comunque ipotizzo che il tuo sia un problema di creazione dell'utente, segui le istruzioni nel manuale Gentoo.

----------

## simone-27

STO SCRIVENDO DA KONQUEROR!!Sbagliavo a creare l' utente, adesso è tutto ok, grazie infinitamente a tutti, per avermi permesso di avviare kde!!!

----------

## crisandbea

 *simone-27 wrote:*   

> STO SCRIVENDO DA KONQUEROR!!Sbagliavo a creare l' utente, adesso è tutto ok, grazie infinitamente a tutti, per avermi permesso di avviare kde!!!

 

metti il tag risolto. 

ciauz

----------

## Elbryan

Ottima conquista konqueror.. davvero..

Sono quasi triste che ti abbiano permesso di usare quel "coso"..

W firefox e W gnome   :Razz: 

----------

## simone-27

non capisco il senso del tuo topic...

----------

## crisandbea

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> Ottima conquista konqueror.. davvero..
> 
> Sono quasi triste che ti abbiano permesso di usare quel "coso"..
> 
> W firefox e W gnome  

 

pessima risposta, non inerente al topic e totalmente fuori luogo, ognuno di noi ha i suoi gusti ed è libero di preferire quello  che vuole.  poi se non te ne sei accorto, "simone-27" ha appena finito di installare gentoo, e di solito firefox non si installa da solo. quindi caro "Elbryan" sei totalmente fuori luogo. 

ciauz

----------

